# MEDIO FÍSICO > Lagos y Lagunas > Andalucía >  Las altas precipitaciones del 2010 logran una mejora del funcionamiento ecológico de los humedales de Andalucía

## ben-amar

12/06/11 a las 8:11
http://www.iagua.es/noticias/andaluc...l#.Tt_J_1bcarg


(Junta de Andalucía) Las altas precipitaciones en el invierno y la primavera de 2010 han permitido que los humedales de Andalucía mejoren su funcionamiento ecológico. Estas óptimas condiciones en las zonas húmedas han favorecido que el censo de aves acuáticas reproductoras haya sido el más alto de los últimos cuatro años. Estos datos se han ofrecido en la 15º sesión del Comité Andaluz de Humedales celebrado en Sevilla, donde se ha explicado que en los humedales de Andalucía se han censado 86.741 parejas reproductoras de 52 especies distintas de aves acuáticas.

Además del Seguimiento de los censos de Aves Acuáticas, en el orden del día se han abordado otros temas como el Plan de Gestión de la Anguila y las actuaciones realizadas durante el año 2010 en estas zonas. A los miembros del Comité se les ha entregado la memoria de actuaciones, publicación periódica que se realiza desde el año 2006 y en la que se recogen las actuaciones a nivel regional y provincial sobre los humedales andaluces.

Entre las principales actuaciones desarrolladas cabe destacar la aprobación del LIFE + Los Tollos, que acometerá la restauración integral de la laguna localizada entre los términos municipales de Jerez de la Frontera (Cádiz) y El Cuervo (Sevilla); así como la inclusión de nuevos humedales de la provincia de Granada en el Inventario de Humedales de Andalucía (Laguna Seca en el Parque Natural de Castril y Pantaneta de Alhama y Laguna de las Trincheras), y la tramitación de la Laguna de San Lázaro (Sevilla) y la Cola del Embalse del Negratín (también en la provincia granadina) para su inclusión en el mismo.

El año 2010 se ha caracterizado por las intensas precipitaciones, sobre todo a comienzos de año, lo que ha provocado que los humedales andaluces hayan alcanzado sus máximos niveles hídricos, no observados desde el ultimo periodo excepcionalmente húmedo en los años 1996 y 1997. Dependiendo de la mayor o menor entrada de nutrientes desde la cuenca vertiente, algunos de ellos han sufrido una importante mejora de su funcionamiento ecológico con la recuperación de sus importantes formaciones de macrófitos sumergidos, mientras que en otros casos el exceso de nutrientes ha llevado a otras lagunas a un estado de aguas turbias, rojizas o negras. En muchos casos los humedales han estado aliviando por los rebosaderos artificiales durante varios meses.

Asimismo, se ha mostrado los últimos trabajos de censo de aves acuáticas, control y erradicación de especies exóticas invasoras, seguimiento de los humedales andaluces o anillamiento del flamenco rosa.

También, durante el desarrollo de la reunión se ha entregado la publicación de la Consejería de Medio Ambiente Manual Práctico de Balsas Agrícolas: Diseño y gestión para su mejora ambiental, realizada por la Secretaría General del Agua. Este manual proporciona información básica sobre las características y funcionamiento de las balsas, que han dado lugar a un extenso patrimonio de humedales artificiales, para potenciar sus valores ambientales y disminuir los impactos ecológicos y económicos no deseados.

----------

